# Time of year is coming round



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Well the time of year is coming round that epecially my dogs hate SUMMER lol

Just to warn people with dogs with long coats or thick/double coats to be extra careful when doggies are out and about playing 

heat stroke and exhaustion can make dogs very ill and in some cases has caused fatalities 

if out and about make sure you take water with you so doggies can havea drink 
ensure that there are plenty of shaded areas that your doggies can go to lay in if needs be too 

and when at home if possible get a solid plastic kiddies paddling pool for dogs to cool off in 

The hottest part of days i have cold wet towels soaking in the sink so if needs be i can put them over the dogs heads and tums 

I know most people will probs know all this but thought i would just shout it out for them that didnt as i had a freind loose a dog through over heating


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

I nearly lost my Bernese to heatstroke May 2006. I still remember it like it was yesterday!! we were supposed to be going away and leaving the dogs with my mum (i still lived at home then) but luckily we were running late else my poor little man wouldnt be here now. We had a girlie in season at the time which is what caused it, they are all neutered now!!

You have literally minutes to save them once heat stroke has set in, we didnt even have time to get to our vets, had to use the one I dont like.

A gazebo is good for doggies to stay in the cool, especially the ones with the mesh sides as it creates a cool area and allows a breeze (if there is one)

Frozen carrot pieces make tasty and refreshing treats for them too!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeps thats another great thing 

frozen carrots, parsnips, cucumber, apples sweet potato and even ice cubes too can help 

my lot love nosing icecubes around lol 


thank you for sharing you story and backing up what i have said 


As heat stroke in dogs is something that alot of people still dont realise exists so there for dont have a clue about or what to do 

vets should be at this time a year have leaflets on the ready and handy on what to do and how to prevent they are worthwhile reading as it may save your dogs life


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Stuff a Kong with soaked food carrot whatever takes your dogs fancy and Freeze it My big dogs love these. Giant Ice Lollies


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ooooo yeah good idea Shell: victory:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Am I right in thinking it's best to protect ears with a bit of sun lotion if they're white?

Jo


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yes your very right same with cats too as this is a way they can end up with skin cancer from too much exposure to the sun


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

I had a Hairless Chinese Crested called Gizmo and had to cover him in high factor childrens sun block. But he did get such a wonderful colour and went really really dark in summer


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> yes your very right same with cats too as this is a way they can end up with skin cancer from too much exposure to the sun


Great thread Emma and excellent advice. I was just about to post that you should also do that with cats. Cats can take a lot more heat than dogs and people don't think about a white cat sunbathing. A lot of cats have literally lost the tips of their ears to cancer from no sun protection!!

But don't forget their noses too - althought they'll probably lick it off!

Cat with cancer from sunburn


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

I had a patterdale terrier, had to part with him because he was full of energy and had nextdoor's cat. Was a babe with the family. but he was black and when we went for walks we always took an unbrella with us for shade.

Bit daft walking around with an umbrella in summer but you can use it as a walking stick and such xD.


----------



## miss_honey (Apr 13, 2008)

We try and leave it until the evening to take our dogs out, or as you said sit in the shade and have a big bottle of water with us, they always appreciate it


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> Great thread Emma and excellent advice. I was just about to post that you should also do that with cats. Cats can take a lot more heat than dogs and people don't think about a white cat sunbathing. A lot of cats have literally lost the tips of their ears to cancer from no sun protection!!
> 
> But don't forget their noses too - althought they'll probably lick it off!
> 
> Cat with cancer from sunburn


yes thats so true noses and muzzles too need protecting 

I just thought that not enough people are aware of how dangerous the heat can actually be to animals so thought would tell what i know of it to help people out with their pets over the next few months that could get very very hot


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

And thank yo to everyone else who has put in put into the thread too :flrt:


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

heat stroke & dehydration BIG problems for dogs and cats too.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeps it sure is 

i made this thread to make people that dont know about it aware of it 

with the weather coming so nice thought it should be done : victory:


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Your so right. You would not believe the amount of animals I have taken in with avoidable problems cause by people not doing just simple basics. This thread is a very good idea. Lets hope people take something away from it. BTW, love the pics of the dogs, very nice indeed.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Good thread - I've been evening walking too - another problem with this weather is the park is full of bleedin' footballers, picnics and drunk kids AND they leave their crap behind when they leave (unlike the dogs). 

Be extra careful about leaving dog in cars too.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

thank you yeah me too 


lol thank you on the dogs too dont see them often in the summer the find a cool place and hide hardly know i have em :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Evie said:


> Good thread - I've been evening walking too - another problem with this weather is the park is full of bleedin' footballers, picnics and drunk kids AND they leave their crap behind when they leave (unlike the dogs).
> 
> Be extra careful about leaving dog in cars too.


 
excellant point hun 

please try not to leave animals in cars at all unless it is really needed and if it is make sure some form of air conditioning is on and windows have sunscreens on and leave some water too and dont leave for too long either


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Dogs in cars, that reminds me. Did anyone see the episode of the SPCA and they attended some show. I am not sure what it was but they broke the window of a car to rescue a dog and it was too late. Just a couple of hours is all it took and he was gone. I do remember they were going to fine the owner but I think they just gave them a harsh warning as I think the mother of the car owner was so distressed she genuinely didn't know she had done anything wrong & was heart broken over their pet. It happens all the time though, but honestly, in this day and age whats they excuse?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i dont think vets and such stress enough how risky and dangerous hot weather can be to animals and this is why people dont understand as they dont realise


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

A lot more stress has been put on dogs being left in cars over the last few years than ever before and it doesn't take a lot of common sense to realise that on a sunny day the temperature in a car can go sky high. It's a gorgeous day here today, but the temperature isn't really high and yet my car was boiling hot when I got in it this afternoon!

When we had dogs and for whatever reason they _had_ to be left in the car, (say we were travelling on holiday and had to have a toilet and meal stop, we had those plastic mesh grills that you expand open and put in the open window and then wind the window up until it's locked in place - one in each side so there was a through draft. We also had a big cardboard sunscreen for the front window and those black mesh sticky things for the other 2 side windows and a big one for the back to keep the car as cool as possible. Of course we still do all this for the cats too, although it does help now that we have a car with aircon.


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i dont think vets and such stress enough how risky and dangerous hot weather can be to animals and this is why people dont understand as they dont realise


Very good point but to be honest I do tend to feel some people just could not be bothered as they take the 'it's only an animal' attitude. But then it has happened in America with babies hasn't it, so maybe some people really are just silly when it comes to things like basic care of anything.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

It would be cool if someone could invent a thermometer that you leave in the car, which sends a remote signal to a 'thingy' attached to your keyring when the temp hits a dangerous level - or even set off the car alarm to alert passers by to the plight of any animals inside.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Cheers Emma.. i was worried today with my 2 being out all day and it being warm.. even though they do have the kennel and still the shed you don't know how they'll be or if they'll know to go and stay in the shade..

What's your advice for my 2? a paddling pool for them, lots of water to drink and sun cream on their ears?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Tan said:


> Very good point but to be honest I do tend to feel some people just could not be bothered as they take the 'it's only an animal' attitude. But then it has happened in America with babies hasn't it, so maybe some people really are just silly when it comes to things like basic care of anything.


Exactly my point - I really don't think you can plead ignorance, because it has been so well publicised these last few years. It's just "it won't happen to me syndrome" or "I don't particularly care syndrome"

Honestly Meko, a paddling pool is a great idea because it's almost instant cooling! Even if the water has warmed up in the sun, it can still help to cool them down!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

a paddling pool will be obtained from somewhere..

i do have one but its 8ft round, 2ft deep, takes 2 days to fill and about 2 weeks to empty or the garden would be drowned.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

But the dogs would _LOVE_ it!!! :whistling2:

Just go to Woolworths and get a little cheap one. Make sure you get a repair kit as well in case their claws tear it!!! :lol2:


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

Good thread EmmaJ : victory:

What I did with my cavalier during the hot summer of 06 (didn't need to last year as it never really got warm enough) was soak a towel in cold water, wring it out well and lay it over him to keep him cool. 

Ice cubes and frozen pieces of veg were much appreciated by him too. 

Let's hope we get some sunshine this summer... but not as hot as '06 I hope.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

We used to have to rent sheep shears for our snow dog (he was a malamute/husky/wolf mix) in the summer *lol* Poor Nomad looked ridiculous, but it sure did help with the heat! He also enjoyed it when we filled a tupperware with water, carrots, corn, etc and froze it. He would spend hours licking at it!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

While we are on the subject of pets and heat lets not forget the Rabbits and Guinea Pigs in Hutches. Make sure the hutch is away from direct sunlight and for preference a nice run for them to lie in and plenty of water and shade.These pets are just as vulnerable to heat as dogs/cats. Pet Shops now sell a marble tile that your small furries can lie on to cool down as marble never warms up in the sun. Just thought the small furries should get a mention too For people using paddling pools I use the Argos sand pit and cover.That way I can have 2 and no they dont puncture


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Well round this time of year most placed sell paddling pools real cheap keep checking in argos as i know they often sell cheap pools there : victory:


yes they will go find the shade when they need to dogs are pretty good at realising they are too hot and moving lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> While we are on the subject of pets and heat lets not forget the Rabbits and Guinea Pigs in Hutches. Make sure the hutch is away from direct sunlight and for preference a nice run for them to lie in and plenty of water and shade.These pets are just as vulnerable to heat as dogs/cats. Pet Shops now sell a marble tile that your small furries can lie on to cool down as marble never warms up in the sun. Just thought the small furries should get a mention too For people using paddling pools I use the Argos sand pit and cover.That way I can have 2 and no they dont puncture


 
thats an excellant point shell : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> While we are on the subject of pets and heat lets not forget the Rabbits and Guinea Pigs in Hutches. Make sure the hutch is away from direct sunlight and for preference a nice run for them to lie in and plenty of water and shade.These pets are just as vulnerable to heat as dogs/cats. Pet Shops now sell a marble tile that your small furries can lie on to cool down as marble never warms up in the sun. Just thought the small furries should get a mention too For people using paddling pools I use the Argos sand pit and cover.That way I can have 2 and no they dont puncture


And sunblock on them too!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Well round this time of year most placed sell paddling pools real cheap keep checking in argos as i know they often sell cheap pools there : victory:
> 
> 
> yes they will go find the shade when they need to dogs are pretty good at realising they are too hot and moving lol


 
little D just told me to get my arse to Asda in the morning.. think it'll have to be a sand pit, with no sand..


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

thankyou to everyone who has posted on here some great tips :no1:
we usually go out a few times a day and give our girl a hose down but im going to go a get her a sand pit and fill it for her


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

hmmm, how much do sprinklers cost to run on a timer?


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Meko said:


> hmmm, how much do sprinklers cost to run on a timer?


argos do them i think hun


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Buy Hozelock Vortex 8 Dial Sprinkler. at Argos.co.uk

is that the kinda thing your after Meko hun?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

lol cheers Elle (whooo hoo, i got it right) but its the running cost rather than buying cost..


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Meko said:


> lol cheers Elle (whooo hoo, i got it right) but its the running cost rather than buying cost..


Buy Hozelock Vortex 8 Dial Sprinkler. at Argos.co.uk


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

elle1331 said:


> Buy Hozelock Vortex 8 Dial Sprinkler. at Argos.co.uk
> 
> is that the kinda thing your after Meko hun?


 
aye cheers chick.. might be easier to use one of those if they're cheap to run


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Meko said:


> aye cheers chick.. might be easier to use one of those if they're cheap to run


how would it be expensive to run Meko, sure water is free over there isnt it?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

no we have to pay for water and i'm on a meter so i pay for what i use.


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Meko said:


> no we have to pay for water and i'm on a meter so i pay for what i use.


no way, are you serious?
how bloody stupid is that, your surrounded by bloody water yet you have to pay for it OMG i have never heard anything so stupid :bash:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

well we don't pull it out of the sea y'know. they have to clean it and put pipes in to get it to the houses and pay people to come and fix things etc etc


is yours free?


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Meko said:


> well we don't pull it out of the sea y'know. they have to clean it and put pipes in to get it to the houses and pay people to come and fix things etc etc
> 
> 
> is yours free?


aye it is and we also dont have council tax and all the other useless tax's and stuff like that 
all we pay for is our electric and once a year you pay rates if you own your house


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i'm moving!!


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Meko said:


> i'm moving!!


lol 
im amazed that you have to pay for water :crazy::crazy:

Meko hun back on topic, my dog wont eat frozen carrots so what else could i use do you think


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Well the time of year is coming round that epecially my dogs hate SUMMER lol
> 
> Just to warn people with dogs with long coats or thick/double coats to be extra careful when doggies are out and about playing
> 
> ...


 Ideally walk them first thing in the morning and last thing before bed when it is cooler. I get cross when I see people walking their dogs in the heat of the day. Humans might enjoy the heat but the sight of a dog padding beside it's human, head held low, sides heaving, eyes bulging and tongue hanging down to its knees always distresses me to the point that I want to shout at the stupid owner. Of course, never take your dog out in the car either on hot days if you have to leave him in it for even 10 minutes.
I have one of those non spill bowls in the car and a huge ex 5 litre bleach container (well rinsed) with clean water in or on hot days I part fill it and freeze it so the water coming out is cold. Keep sun roofs closed too as open ones allow sun rays to beam in and make the car hot. And please please don't cram your dogs behind the rear seat if you only have a little hatchback as they will be squashed against the back window with no way of getting out of the sun beaming through. Best leave them at home if you have to go out in the car.
Good post Emma. All my lot know the words "get in the shade". I have flat faced little dogs which can easily overheat so I just tell them to "get in the shade" and they go and lay beneath one of the trailers in the yar or come indoors and stretch out on the quarry tiles (my cottage is cool in summer and warm in winter). Don't forget all other pets too. Cover rabbit and guinea pig runs with a towel, if they only have a hutch, place a couple of bricks on the roof and lay a sheet of plywood on top of the brick to make a false roof which shades the roof underneath it.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Fuzzball said:


> I nearly lost my Bernese to heatstroke May 2006. I still remember it like it was yesterday!! we were supposed to be going away and leaving the dogs with my mum (i still lived at home then) but luckily we were running late else my poor little man wouldnt be here now. We had a girlie in season at the time which is what caused it, they are all neutered now!!
> 
> You have literally minutes to save them once heat stroke has set in, we didnt even have time to get to our vets, had to use the one I dont like.
> 
> ...


I freeze fresh bones which my butcher gives me. We call them "lollypopses". I ask "who wants lollypopses" and they all crowd around the dog meat freezer and start wagging.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

elle1331 said:


> lol
> im amazed that you have to pay for water :crazy::crazy:
> 
> Meko hun back on topic, my dog wont eat frozen carrots so what else could i use do you think


 
frozen bones? or a bag of frozen veg and see what gets eaten....


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Tan said:


> I had a Hairless Chinese Crested called Gizmo and had to cover him in high factor childrens sun block. But he did get such a wonderful colour and went really really dark in summer


 awwwww bless :flrt::flrt::flrt: I want one of those.


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Meko said:


> frozen bones? or a bag of frozen veg and see what gets eaten....


ohhh didnt think of freezing bones :no1:
we normally mushed up some treats and froze them in a kong but im always looking for fun stuff for her to keep her stimulated


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Tan said:


> Dogs in cars, that reminds me. Did anyone see the episode of the SPCA and they attended some show. I am not sure what it was but they broke the window of a car to rescue a dog and it was too late. Just a couple of hours is all it took and he was gone. I do remember they were going to fine the owner but I think they just gave them a harsh warning as I think the mother of the car owner was so distressed she genuinely didn't know she had done anything wrong & was heart broken over their pet. It happens all the time though, but honestly, in this day and age whats they excuse?


 I can't believe that people really don't understand what they did wrong. There is enough publicity out there with RSPCA posters saying "dogs die in hot cars" etc. It takes only a few minutes, not a few hours.
Even on relatively mild days, with the car parked in the shade and the windows slightly open, temperatures inside the car can rapidly reach well over 38 degrees Celsius (100 degrees F) in only 10 minutes. In 30 minutes it will go up to 49 degrees. 
A dog’s normal body temperature is 39 degrees C (102 F). A dog can withstand a body temperature of 41 degrees for only a very short time before suffering irreparable brain damage or even death.
it takes just 30 minutes for a car to heat up to 120 degrees F (49C) on a 70-degree F (21C) day. When it is 90F ( 32C like on a hot summer day) a car can heat up to 160 degrees F (71C)in a matter of minutes!!!
Death by roasting.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Meko said:


> a paddling pool will be obtained from somewhere..
> 
> i do have one but its 8ft round, 2ft deep, takes 2 days to fill and about 2 weeks to empty or the garden would be drowned.


I find the best ones are those hard plastic shell shaped things from Argos. 
Buy Apple Sand and Water Pit. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .
they are only a tenner and big enough for a medium dog to lay down in it.And for the price you get 2 as it has a bottom and top half.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Thats the kind of thing i was thinking of Fenwoman.. might have to go shopping in the morning seeing as i'm on a late


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

thats what i got for mine meko : victory:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

wow.. that apple thing's ace! 

we're gonna go get one for our long eared water spaniel.. (Jasper the springer!) 

he loves swimming... 










Sami


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> wow.. that apple thing's ace!
> 
> we're gonna go get one for our long eared water spaniel.. (Jasper the springer!)
> 
> ...


 
LOL sami Meg loves water too thats what she does when she see its too LOL

but there is a bigger splash as she is a hefty lol 

though im proud of her she is loosing weight need to go get her weighed again soon :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

chalky likes to swim, but only in green slimey **** water. Ursa the newfie cross is scared of water and panics when his little mate goes swimming.
An old standard poodle I used to have, loved swimming more than anything. One day I took her to southport in Lancs and she dived into the water, swum around a quay sticking out into the water and was gone for 5 minutes. When she came back, she was swimming as fast as she could and in her mouth she was dragging...........................................................an oar!!!
I pictured someone on the other side of the quay trying to row with only one oar and going round and round in circles. I grabbed her quick and we beggared off fast.
Then later, some old dears were sat sunning themselves on a bench by the water and again Molly went in. They were pointing and oohing and ahhhing and saying what a clever doggy she was. Molly thought they were nice old ladies so came out, went over to say hello to them and shook herself all over them. Old dears didn't think she was so clever then. A good day was had by us all, except for the poor rower and the well wet old dears hehe


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL bless 

my red girl keona is petrified of water too 

the others love it though 

keona is getting more daring and going up to the paddling pool to drink from it but sill wont step into it bless her :rotfl:


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

I have 3 dogs and am out all day, but im lucky as half of my garden is always in the shade. i also have 2 kennels. the worse part about a sunny day is i have 2 black dogs, and they get VERY hot, just walking. i also have to use muzzles on them, which never allow for the wide gape panting that staffies prefer, so i have to work my walks to stop by puddles, streams and rivers along the way!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

*Thought i would bump this up*

Well rather than making another thread i thought i may as well bump last years up 


Its been very hot here this week an weekend so im sure summer will be hitting other places too 

:2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Well rather than making another thread i thought i may as well bump last years up
> 
> 
> Its been very hot here this week an weekend so im sure summer will be hitting other places too
> ...


summer is hitting this place quite well will my DDB need cooling down if so how she has a bucket to drink from (her head and nose wint fit in other things as easily) and she drinks frem that and thats refreshed 2x a day but is there anything else i can do? xoxo


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> summer is hitting this place quite well will my DDB need cooling down if so how she has a bucket to drink from (her head and nose wint fit in other things as easily) and she drinks frem that and thats refreshed 2x a day but is there anything else i can do? xoxo


 
You could if you have a yard or garden get one of the plastic paddling pools argos do them for a tenner i think you get pool an sandpit bit them 

Also even if your dawgies like to sun bath its not good for them try an convince them to sleep or lay in the shade an keep an eye on them 

when its hot i keep towels in the sink in cold water an lay them over the dogs to cool them off

Also freezing things like pieces of apple or carrot an even ice cubes can help keep them cool lol and its fun for them to munch on too


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

we set up a paddling pool in the back garden just for the dogs they love it.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> You could if you have a yard or garden get one of the plastic paddling pools argos do them for a tenner i think you get pool an sandpit bit them
> 
> Also even if your dawgies like to sun bath its not good for them try an convince them to sleep or lay in the shade an keep an eye on them
> 
> ...


great idea i will try that and yeah she seams to like to 'sun bath' i will try to convince her the shade is nicer we have a yard so she will likly get hot too of the concrete slabs am i correct or paronoid? xoxo


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> great idea i will try that and yeah she seams to like to 'sun bath' i will try to convince her the shade is nicer we have a yard so she will likly get hot too of the concrete slabs am i correct or paronoid? xoxo


 
I like paranoid as thats what im like with my lot in the sun lol 

its better to take caution an watch closely than just think nothing of it hun 

Sun can be extremely dangerous to dogs an they dont understand why so its down to us as the owners to keep them safe and happy


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

linda.t said:


> we set up a paddling pool in the back garden just for the dogs they love it.


 

LOL linda my lot love it too 

Nanook will dive in lay down an roll them come ploddin into the kitchen drippin wet haha 

this time of year my kitchen tends to look fuller of water than the paddling pool does :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I like paranoid as thats what im like with my lot in the sun lol
> 
> its better to take caution an watch closely than just think nothing of it hun
> 
> Sun can be extremely dangerous to dogs an they dont understand why so its down to us as the owners to keep them safe and happy


good im glad i am a good owner because i remember last year TOO MANY dogs dieng of heatstroke from being left in cars :bash: and that when i realized she might get hurt in the sun and i decided i needed to take action and she used to have a little kennel but shes outgrown it no i will save up my spends next weekend and go to charity shops and get towels to keep her cool thanks hun xoxo


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

No worries hun 

it was just affecting dogs left in cars this is why i made this thread last year cos people were loosing dogs that were spending too much time in the heat with no means of shade or cooling off at home too 

I think its something that people really dont think about until they hear a terrible tale of a death to heat exhaustion 

So i thought best to forwarn people then they could take their own measures for ensuring their dogs safety in the sun : victory:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

that was so responsable of you hun i would have never thought of that haahaa my dog tries to drink from the toilet from time to time and forgets her head doesnt fit or the seat is closed and the she is gutted haahaa the councel came over our back door being weak because of rain and they said the wouldnt replace it because the dog had scratched it so much but she does it so she can come in if the door wasnt so week then the dog wouldnt be able to damage it haahaa my mum whent ape when they said its her fault if she doesnt like it to get rid of the dog haahaa xoxo


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> that was so responsable of you hun i would have never thought of that haahaa my dog tries to drink from the toilet from time to time and forgets her head doesnt fit or the seat is closed and the she is gutted haahaa the councel came over our back door being weak because of rain and they said the wouldnt replace it because the dog had scratched it so much but she does it so she can come in if the door wasnt so week then the dog wouldnt be able to damage it haahaa my mum whent ape when they said its her fault if she doesnt like it to get rid of the dog haahaa xoxo


 
well if all you have is a door to worry about thats nothing LOL 

Hmmmm what chaos mine have caused an created over the years though fortunately for them i have a wierd sense of humour so find it funny :lol2::lol2:

Materialistic things can be fixed thats how i look at it anyways 

as long as my dogs are happy and healthy i dont care really :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I can't believe that I still see dogs in cars on hot days. Even at dog shows!!!!


For mine, I use Ice Cream tubs and cut up veg, then fill with water and veg and fruit and freeze. Then with each Kennel having a huge tuffy Tub for water. I put a few in each water Bucket and a few around. Mine love dunking their heads in to grab them.
I also hose down the kennel block a few times a day with a nice mist for them and they love it. Ista loves to get her raggers and dump them in the water butts and stand holding it and waiting til another dog comes in range, Then she throws it at them lol 
Jazz loves the hose pipe and would play all day being blasted with it. 
Need to find a nice pond that I can get in myself tho. Years ago we lived near Sale Water park and every day we would walk round, me and 8 dogs. Then we would Run off the jetty into the water together. Used to get some great comments tho. Me, 3 Gsd's and 5 Northern Inuit dogs. All Swimming and splashing about.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I put Ice cubes in the water an hose down regular, an take bedding out an just put vet bed down so there still comfy but not to warm.

Mine also love to go swimming but they are labs :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> I put Ice cubes in the water an hose down regular, an take bedding out an just put vet bed down so there still comfy but not to warm.
> 
> Mine also love to go swimming but they are labs :lol2:


 Ruby my Springer, well, she adores water! lol But then she also adores trying to retrieve ducks. But when they ain't Floating targets then she dosn't stand a chance lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> I can't believe that I still see dogs in cars on hot days. Even at dog shows!!!!
> 
> 
> For mine, I use Ice Cream tubs and cut up veg, then fill with water and veg and fruit and freeze. Then with each Kennel having a huge tuffy Tub for water. I put a few in each water Bucket and a few around. Mine love dunking their heads in to grab them.
> ...


 
LOL i bet you did though i bet it was blooming fantastic being able to do that :2thumb:


Yeah the icecream tub one is a good idea i may have to pinch that one mine look bobbing for things i throw into the paddling pool an their water buckets for them too :lol2:

Yeah makes my blood boil when i see people leave dogs in the car too  why even blooming risk it i dont get it at all


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Ruby my Springer, well, she adores water! lol But then she also adores trying to retrieve ducks. But when they ain't Floating targets then she dosn't stand a chance lol


 
LOL hmmm cripsy duck i right fancy some of that now :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> Ruby my Springer, well, she adores water! lol But then she also adores trying to retrieve ducks. But when they ain't Floating targets then she dosn't stand a chance lol


when there's ducks its even more fun as woodie dives after them :lol2:

we went to a game show once and they were leaving dogs in the car, the game fair organisers were going around with a police officer braking into the car removing the dogs and putting them into the dog crèche they run


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> LOL i bet you did though i bet it was blooming fantastic being able to do that :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Yeah the icecream tub one is a good idea i may have to pinch that one mine look bobbing for things i throw into the paddling pool an their water buckets for them too :lol2:
> ...


I soooo did lol Even tho I'm a crap swimmer, with all the dogs that wouldn't have seen me go under lol I used to have Molly (massive GSD) who would swim round me and wait for me to get her harness and drag me back in. Then run up to the jetty barking so we could do it again lol
Have to say it was a rush, to run down the jetty with the pack and just all jump off lol And yes I was the mad Wolf Woman lol 




Emmaj said:


> LOL hmmm cripsy duck i right fancy some of that now :whistling2::lol2:


I know! lol I should have took a Pheasant out teh freezer last night and forgot.
If only she was faster lol Hubby would love to take her on a days shooting. I know she would love working with Daddy.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> when there's ducks its even more fun as woodie dives after them :lol2:
> 
> we went to a game show once and they were leaving dogs in the car, the game fair organisers were going around with a police officer braking into the car removing the dogs and putting them into the dog crèche they run


 
Alot of places have started to run dog creches now which i think is fantastic 

Why people dont use them still when they are there as an option is beyond me :bash:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

don't think i need to bother with anything for my 2. It's still sunny and warm outside but Wils is on the sofa asleep and Rio is next to her; he was asleep but just woke up so he can watch the second half of the match.

Door has been open since 8am but none of them want to play in the sun, much more fun playing under my feet!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> I soooo did lol Even tho I'm a crap swimmer, with all the dogs that wouldn't have seen me go under lol I used to have Molly (massive GSD) who would swim round me and wait for me to get her harness and drag me back in. Then run up to the jetty barking so we could do it again lol
> Have to say it was a rush, to run down the jetty with the pack and just all jump off lol And yes I was the mad Wolf Woman lol
> 
> 
> ...


 
oooooo pheasant mmmmmmmm

i have to say i love duck though mmmmmmm


Oooo i would so love somewhere like that too to take the dogs to 

closest i have here is the manky duck pond down the road at the park 

though its highly funny watching meg run an jump in there she too dreams of catching a feathered freind though her dreams are always shattered as there too fast lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

We have loads of places nearby that the dogs can swim in. Karla my GSD loves snorkelling.All you see is a line of bubbles then up she pops with her prize frisbee thats sunk. We lost one frisbee last year and months later Karla Snorkelled and came up with it.:lol2:

I can never understand why people leave dogs in cars on hot days, I was at the vets this morning booking Kye in for castration on Thursday and never you mind people had gone to wait inside and left the dogs in hot cars. I had a word with one of the receptionists that told them off............it serves them right:bash:


----------

